

Email tags and notes? - instakill

Is there an email provider that allows you to add tags or attach notes to specific emails? It would be great if there was such a feature (on gmail, for instance) and if you could access a tag cloud (or search for) of all the tags you have embedded.<p>If there isn't, somebody please feel free to design something like this.
======
martey
Wouldn't it be possible to use GMail's labels to approximate tags? You can add
them to email conversations, search them, and automatically filter
conversations into them.

~~~
instakill
I do use Gmail's labels but they are mostly for broader categories. If you
have an email you'd like to reply to about, let's say, a payment system, you
could tag it "follow up about paypal micro-payments". This would be labeled as
"work" or "finace" etc. but if you're getting back to it a few days or weeks
later, you could view your cloud for paypal or micro-payments.

